# Thunder no rain



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Can anyone hook me up with about 20 seconds of violent thunder?? Need to cover the sound of the door opener running as my dementor glides towards the kiddies! Did a google but can not find much.. have a few short tracks but don't really like them.. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Try here. They may not have 20 seconds of it though.
http://www.findsounds.com/ISAPI/search.dll


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I think we need to "sticky" this...*

So many people ask for sounds and I keep posting this again and again..
Use my virtual drive, it has almost a gig of Halloween sound effects. In the "nature" folder there are alot of Thunder sound effects available for free.

The very first file is "all thunder sounds" which are most of the thunder files I have.
You will need WINrar to unzip them but its a free trial to use it.

I have alot more, even better thunder clips so PM me if none of these are what you are looking for.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html

Password: hauntforum


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

FOUND IT! Great site for thunder.. all you need to do is register.
http://freesound.iua.upf.edu/


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Check out the site meltdown posted, there's some great thunder there that you could blend together.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

airscapes said:


> Can anyone hook me up with about 20 seconds of violent thunder?? Need to cover the sound of the door opener running as my dementor glides towards the kiddies! Did a google but can not find much.. have a few short tracks but don't really like them..
> Thanks in advance!


i just sent you a 20 sec. clip. check your e-mail.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I checked out Airscapes site...*

Its got some good sound effects! Use keyword "zombie" "thunder" or "horror" to get some good sounds.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks jrzmac, I needed something a bit more constant so I rolled one tonight. Couple of the originals were recorded a bit to loud but it should work for what I want. If anyone is interested help yourself
http://65.78.32.161:999/soundfx/index.html
That IP will change at some point sorry if this link is dead.
To revive, go to http://users.rcn.com/airscapes and use the IP you get once redirected.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Did I read this right...*

Did airscapes say" I rolled one"? I almost fell off my chair laughing...

Melty


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome link Meltdown!! Thanks a million


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Lot's of Thunder and weather clips here...

http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Weather/


----------

